# New Zealand volcano webcam captures tourists in crater moments before eruption



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2019)

New Zealand volcano webcam captures tourists in crater moments before eruption.


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-crater-moments-before-eruption-idUSKBN1YD0HN.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2019)

New Zealand volcano erupts, at least 5 dead, rescuers can't access island.


https://www.foxnews.com/world/new-zealand-volcano-erupts-tourists-injured-some-missing.



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2019)

New Zealand volcano: five dead after White Island
eruption.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...zealand-volcano-eruption-with-tourist-present.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2019)

New Zealand volcano eruption: No signs of life,
island too unstable to search.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/new-z...life-after-volcano-erupts-on-island-1.5388985.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2019)

How tourists became first-aiders on seas off White
Island volcano.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-on-seas-off-white-island-volcano-new-zealand.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2019)

Passengers on board Australia's biggest cruise liner caught up in New Zealand's volcano tragedy describe the horror of watching the injured be
brought back to the ship.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ught-New-Zealands-volcano-tragedy-horror.html.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 9, 2019)

I did not hear about this until the evening news tonight. How frightening! I can't imagine why they didn't heed the rumblings that started last week and keep people off the island.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2019)

New Zealand police open criminal probe into volcano deaths.


http://m.startribune.com/up-to-13-feared-dead-in-volcanic-eruption-off-new-zealand/566005181/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2019)

"No survivors": Royal Caribbean passengers feared dead after New Zealand volcanic eruption.


https://www.travelweekly.com.au/art...red-dead-after-new-zealand-volcanic-eruption/


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 10, 2019)

Richard, thanks for sharing this very tragic story.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 10, 2019)

I recall that a few years ago, a ferry to White Island caught fire but I am uncertain if there were casualities from that incident.
When we in NZ on a 10 day land trip of the North Island, followed by a 14 night cruise from Auckland to Sydney, I had investigated whether a trip to White Island was workable for us but decided there were too many other areas worth exploring, especially considering the time and logistics to get there.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 10, 2019)

Very sad ending for what might have been part of a journey of a life time for some of the tourists that got caught on the island.  Thanks for the links, Richard.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2019)

New Zealand helicopter pilot describes horror of volcano rescue.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...o-helicopter-pilot-says-was-victims-last-hope.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2019)

New Zealand volcano - Up to 30 victims so horrifically burned they're not expected to survive.



https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10518...s-not-expected-survive-white-island-disaster/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2019)

Royal Caribbean passengers hurt in New Zealand volcano eruption: is the cruise line liable?.


https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...caribbean-liable-tourist-injuries/4383145002/


Richard


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Royal Caribbean passengers hurt in New Zealand volcano eruption: is the cruise line liable?.


Probably not. The decision to go/no go would be up to the contractor who provides the excursion. It's also unclear if these passengers booked the excursion through the cruise line, or privately. We often book shore excursions privately using the same outfitters the cruise line contracts with.

Our thoughts and prayer are with those injured people. This reinforces that 'adventure travel' is NOT a Disney ride. Stuff happens.

Jim


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Dec 10, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Royal Caribbean passengers hurt in New Zealand volcano eruption: is the cruise line liable?.



Interesting which media source is headlining the issue of liability and whether the cruise line should be blamed for this tragic accident.

Police in NZ have already said they will be looking into whether or not anyone should have known it was unsafe.  Let's let the investigation do its job before we go looking for someone to immediately blame.  As Jim says, sometimes stuff just happens, and we are in the wrong place at the wrong time.  Way too early to judge the situation here.  Quite unseemly, IMO.  

Our focus right now should be on the victims and their families.  Many are still struggling to survive.  That's where our thoughts and prayers belong for now.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 10, 2019)

Air NZ offers special fares to White Island victims' relatives 


https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12292887


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2019)

New Zealand volcano vents steam, delays recovery of bodies.


https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/world...nts-steam-delays-recovery-of-bodies-1.4725024.


Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Dec 11, 2019)

This BBC article gives quite a bit of background about the island and volcano...


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2019)

Tour company that organised doomed trip to New Zealand volcano is facing £750,000 fine and
million-pound compensation bill as expert says Royal Caribbean could also be sued in the US.


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-volcano-trip-facing-million-pound-bill.html.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2019)

'WE MOURN THEIR LOSS' New Zealand volcano - Lawyer and stepdaughter, 15, named among
dead as cops struggle to ID badly burned bodies.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10526880/new-zealand-volcano-lawyer-stepdaughter-dead/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2019)

New Zealand surgeons working 'non-stop' to help
volcano victims.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...eons-working-non-stop-to-help-volcano-victims.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2019)

New Zealand volcano: two more die in hospital as fresh eruption fears halt recovery efforts 


https://www.scmp.com/news/asia/aust...and-volcano-two-more-die-hospital-fears-fresh


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 11, 2019)

White Island volcano: NZ police plan to recover bodies on Friday.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-50753453.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 12, 2019)

White Island volcano victims cannot bring civil lawsuits for negligence.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ms-cannot-bring-civil-lawsuits-for-negligence.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 12, 2019)

New Zealand mission to recover bodies flom 'highly
volatile' volcano island gets underway.


https://www.foxnews.com/world/new-zealand-volcano-eruption-white-island-body-recovery-police.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2019)

New Zealand recovers 6 bodies from toxic volcanic island.


https://apnews.com/9fbc896bc64bba875ad67271754f6c17


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2019)

New Zealand recovers six bodies from White Island volcano in riskv operation.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/12/asia/new-zealand-volcano-bodies-recovered/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2019)

White Island volcano eruption: how the bodies were recovered.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...olcano-eruption-how-the-bodies-were-recovered.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2019)

'Nothing short of miraculous': the long road ahead for injured survivors of White Island.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...d-ahead-for-injured-survivors-of-white-island.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2019)

New Zealand volcano disaster recovery team unable to find last two bodies on White Island.


https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...nable-to-find-last-two-bodies-on-white-island.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2019)

What tourists don't get about White Island.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/12/14/opinions/white-island-volcano-risks-phillips/


Richard


----------



## "Roger" (Dec 15, 2019)

How tours to White Island were advertised ...

https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/new-zealand-volcano-tours-ads/index.html


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2019)

'A lot of crying' on board Ovation of the Seas after White Island tour.


https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12294146.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2019)

Faces of the fallen: Four more Australians are confirmed dead in the White Island volcano 
tragedy - with the death toll still expected to rise beyond 16 


https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ur-victims-White-Island-Volcano-disaster.html


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2019)

'They kept calling their names': Emotions high after Ovation ofthe Seas docks in Sydney.


https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12294371.



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2019)

New Zealand volcano - Furious Royal Caribbean cruise passengers slam 'terrible ' handling of White
Island disaster.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10560...slam-terrible-handling-white-island-disaster/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2019)

White Island eruption: New light shed on what caused deadly blow 


https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=12294645


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 17, 2019)

New Zealand IDs 2 bodies not found after volcano eruption.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/new-zealand-identifies-bodies-not-found-eruption-1.5398813.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 17, 2019)

White Island: NZ Police complete identification of volcano victims.


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-50818622.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 17, 2019)

LIFE CHANGING INJURIES New Zealand volcano victims require skin grafts from CORPSES and are
so badly injured they still haven't woken up.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10569498/new-zealand-volcano-victims-skin-grafts/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 18, 2019)

Teen burned in New Zealand volcano faces finding out his ENTIRE family has been killed when he wakes from coma.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10576...o-entire-langford-family-dead-winona-missing/


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 22, 2019)

Death toll from New Zealand volcano eruption rises to 19.


https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/world...ealand-volcano-eruption-rises-to-19-1.4740949.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 22, 2019)

Such a needless tragedy. The recovery process for the burn victims makes me cringe.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 24, 2019)

American newlyweds are 'progressing' from volcano burns.


https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/american-newlyweds-are-progressing-volcano-burns-n1106831.


Richard


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 24, 2019)

Last night’s news said another woman had died from her burns.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 24, 2019)

Note to self: Don't hike on an active volcano that's waking up. Sometimes they're grouchy. Second note to self: Just because the cruise line offers the excursion, don't assume it's a nice safe Disney ride.

Jim


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> *VOLCANO!*
> We were waiting for a bus in Kagoshima this morning. Several Japanese near us pointed, yelled, pulled out cameras. Sakurajima, the volcano that towers over the city was ERUPTING! No one seemed particularly surprised, and later, after clouds rolled in and shrouded it said we were very lucky to have seen it. Eruptions are common- it's one of the world's largest active volcanos- but we saw it within seconds of the beginning. A first for me!
> View attachment 15169 View attachment 15170



Faithful readers will note that I don't always take my own advice. This from last month just a week before the New Zealand eruption.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 30, 2019)

FUNERAL STREAM Teen burned in New Zealand volcano watches the funeral of his parents and sister from his hospital bed after eruption.










						Teen burned in New Zealand volcano watches family funeral in hospital
					

A TEENAGER who was badly burned in New Zealand’s White Island eruption has watched the funerals of his parents and sister from his hospital bed. Jesse Langford, 19, is currently in Royal Nort…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 2, 2020)

New Zealand volcano victim, 19, lost nearly all his skin in blast that caused burns to 80% of his body.










						New Zealand volcano victim, 19, lost nearly all his skin in blast that caused burns to 80% of his body
					

A TEEN victim of the New Zealand volcano eruption is making a slow and painful recovery after losing nearly all of his skin. Jake Milbank was working as a tour guide on White Island and celebrating…




					www.thesun.co.uk
				





Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2020)

White Island volcano survivor out of coma and told of deaths of husband and daughter.










						White Island volcano survivor out of coma and told of deaths of husband and daughter
					

Australian victim Lisa Dallow awake in a serious but stable condition two months after New Zealand volcano erupted




					www.theguardian.com
				



.


Richard


----------

